# December meeting/Christmas party date/time



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

I know the club normally doesn't have a meeting in December, but we like to cook fancy holiday foods and sweets and need someone to eat them, so we're going to host an aquatic christmas party and invite DFWAPC and probably some of the killi club folks, etc. 

The question is, what day/time would work best? Presumably a weekend afternoon that keeps with the meeting time. Any thoughts on which ones are more or less available on average? I'll start a poll on this thread. The announcement and details will be forthcoming. 

Michael


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

We should invite NASH. Luis was saying to me that we should get our clubs together soon.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Well, a lot depends on how many people we can ultimately expect to show up. I don't mind lots of people over the course of the day, but I'm sure there is a practical limit to the number who can effectively fit in here. Officially (per the apt complex) if we exceed 30 people, we're supposed to hire a uniformed police officer to be present, but i don't think we're having that kind of party and unless we're inviting hundreds of people, I doubt we'd have more than 30 people at any given time. That said, i was thinking some activities would be fun, including a fish-themed white elephant gift exchange and perhaps cookie decorating, so that might have some practical limits as well, though I guess not everyone needs to participate. 

Michael


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

Cookie 'scaping contest!


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Yes, that's kinda what I was thinking.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I personally would love to Mike ana Shane's place any day. But it maybe better to do this on a Sunday so our new local celebrity - Drinda (Tex Gal) - can finally come to one of our meetings. 

I'll talk to Luis and see if they are interested and what day and so on.

--Nikolay


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Did someone says party?


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

I am all for meeting and gathering. Just don't like the long drive to Dallas even though it is time I pay my relative there a visit


As an alternative, why don't we meet in Austin and tour aquariums there


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Well currently the first Saturday is in the lead voting wise. I don't mind Sunday... but we need to decide soon so I can start sending invitations. 

Michael


----------



## Ricky Cain (Jan 23, 2004)

I want to come whenever it is. I hope I can make it, there are so many new people I haven't met yet. Plus, I need plants! LOL! Nikolay?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

The Houston folk can make it only on Dec. 13. They have their own party on Dec 06.

I don't know how many of them will come (if they do). But it would be great if they did.

Mike, Shane, when are we going to decide on the day?

--Nikolay


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

If the party starts later I can come. Sabbath is over at Sundown and Bill and I would love to come!  We have lots of white elephants!!

So isn't the rule that if you bring a white elephant you HAVE TO LEAVE IT when you go? Yes.... I think that's it..... Yes... I'm sure..... ;D


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

I've posted the official party invite/details in this new thread:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?p=430899


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Party officially begins around 4, but parties never start when they say and we have no defined end time. I'm fine with making a night of it, so if people want to come a bit later and stay later, that's fine with us. Might miss the official food time, but I have no doubt there will be plenty of food left even if you were to arrive the next day!  Let me know when you think you can make it, and I'll try to factor it into the (very rough) schedule. 

You get to leave YOUR white elephant gifts... but I believe for it to work, you need to TAKE someone elses!  We certainly don't need any more aquarium stuff around... alright maybe a little... if it's cool... just this once... if I move that aquarium I might make room for... 

Michael


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Great!! We are there unless Hell or high water comes. Heck fire, it's worth it just to leave the white elephant gifts!


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Mike, Shane,

I invited 2 people that are into planted tanks to the party. Both are local and VERY interested to see your tanks. One of the guys is currently setting up a tank with about 100 Congo tetras.

Please PM me if it's not ok to bring these 2 guys to the party.

--Nikolay


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Mike, Shane,

Another thing - is it ok to post on dfwfishbox about the party?

It'd be nice to have a lot of people coming, good PR for the club. But on the other hand I personally wouldn't want too many people coming to my house... Bulgarians and other shady individuals among others...

--Nikolay


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*If anyone has java moss they could bring tonight, I need some for tadpoles.
Thanks,*


----------

